# Dave's Cave



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

Well here is a list of the equipment I currently have in my Home Entertainment system. I realize it may not be thye greatest gear but it sure leads to alot of enjoyment.

Mitsubishi WS-55857 HD ready TV / Directv HD receiver
B&K AVR507 receiver
PSB stratus silver L/R speakers, PSB stratus C6 center 
Ascend accoustics CBM-170 surround speakers (4)
HSU research VTF-3R subwoofer
HSU research SFT-3 subwoofer
Pioneer Elite 45i DVD/SACD player
Denon 1600 DVD/DVD-A player
Pioneer Elite CLV -52 Laserdisc player
Pioneer Elite CLV-59 Laserdisc player
DVDO iScan Ultra
Enlightened Audio Designs DAC
Home Theater Master Remote

Cables are various Audio/Video Quest, Kimber, and Monster Cables.

Nothing too fancy but I have been a big laserdisc fan for over 18 years so I have trouble letting them go.


----------

